# NBA players



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

It's the NBA season so let take a crack at it..try to classify NBA players based on their interviews and/or playing style

Javale McGee - ENFP; he seems so out there, doofy and clumsy. He's like Tracy Morgan from 30 rock if he played basketball






Kobe bryant - ISTP; that focused killer instinct and he's always composed during pressure situations

Dwight Howard - ESFP; he never seems to take anything seriously and craves attention. He's all smiles making corny youtube videos while his team has a losing record

Lebron James - ESFP; he was like Dwight before but he seems a lot healthier and focused now

Magic Johnson - ESFP; he was a really happy, friendly fellow and had amazing court vision

Most chuckers/ball hogs - xSxP; they're so YOLO and have short memories. They don't seem to get the message when they're shooting under 40% of the field, they just keep chucking

Pass-first point guards - Se-doms, they have to be extremely aware of their environment to get their passes to the right spot

Andrew Bynum - Unhealthy ENFP; he's pretty immature, egotistical and self entitled


----------



## totallypsycho (Apr 13, 2011)

here's my best guesses: 

LeBron James: ESFP 
Kevin Durant: ISFP 
Russell Westbrook: ISTP 
James Harden: ISFP 
Kobe Bryant: ISTJ 
Dwyane Wade: ISFP 
Chris Bosh: INFP 
Chris Paul: ENTJ 
Blake Griffin: ISTJ 
Tim Duncan: INTP 
Carmelo Anthony: ESFP


----------



## 1234luvluv (Jan 1, 2011)

Carmelo Anthony seems pretty introverted to me and Russell Westbrook is not an ISTP.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Westbrook is ISFP. Flashy outfits. Me-first mentality. A face that doesn't change a lot means he's concealing a lot of emotions not counting those really heated moments when he just flips the hell out.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Westbrook is ISFP. Flashy outfits. Me-first mentality. A face that doesn't change a lot means he's concealing a lot of emotions not counting those really heated moments when he just flips the hell out.


Idk, he seems more emotionally reactive/expressive than Durant (who's probably ISFP). He could be ESFP


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Idk, he seems more emotionally reactive/expressive than Durant (who's probably ISFP). He could be ESFP


That only signifies his lack of composure. Nothing to do with introversion or extraversion


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

re-openning

i'm focusing on what they show on the court..they might be completley diffrent off-court so this is kinda limited but wtvr.

kobe- ISTP
shaq- ENFP
michael- ISTP
lebron- ESTJ
dwayne- ISFP
rondo- ISTP
cp3- ENFP
westbrook-ESTP
kd- ISFP
AI- ISTP
Sir lance-ESTP
..all for now


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

LeBron is definitely ESxJ


How bout World Peace?


----------



## alexibaka (Feb 13, 2014)

I would say for the most part they're all SPs because you need that Se to be that much aware of everything that is going on around you in the sport.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

who said you're aware of what's going on around you?!


----------



## alexibaka (Feb 13, 2014)

Meirsho said:


> who said you're aware of what's going on around you?!


I didnt say that... im not in the nba


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

lol..not that you are!!! but many players in the nba aren't aware of what's going on around 'em.many aspects to the game and many directions to take the game.


----------



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

Kawhi Leonard- INFP
Russel Westbrook- ESTP
James Harden- ISTP
Kevin Durant- ISFP
Chris Paul- ENTJ
Lebron James- ESFP
Stephen Curry- ESFP


----------

